
How to Make Money in 6 Easy Steps (Jason Fried) - pitdesi
http://www.inc.com/magazine/20110301/making-money-small-business-advice-from-jason-fried_Printer_Friendly.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2271421>

Many, many comments there.

